# Firing Range



## 7point62 (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm constructing a firing range in thick vegetation, a north-south line-of-sight strip in single canopy, but at 100 yards I'm stopped against some large diameter trees. Heres a photo of progress so far with me at far end where the berm will go.







I'm limited to width and length. This has been machete/tractor work. 100 yards is fine for handguns and sabot slugs and carbines. The berm is dirt, logs, manure, more dirt. Any suggestions for a strip range of this type? 100 yards is not enough to sight in a scoped rifle. Should I get out the chainsaw?


----------



## Cecil (Dec 20, 2008)

Cut it down with a mini-gun ;)

j/k

Looks like a great start.... envious.


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 21, 2008)

Talk about a never ending task.... Stop cutting for a month, and 'where the frig did my range go'

Good luck, and have fun


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 21, 2008)

100 yards is enough to sight in a scoped rifle... it's nice to be able to reach out further to confirm zero for a set range, but the charts are out there for set loads and bullets to be able to have a firm idea of where you need to hit at 100 yards to be hitting at further ranges.

Not that this isn't proven on military KD ranges daily, but I zeroed my 7 mag and 30-06 (when i had one) at 100m lased, with POI adjustment for 500m... then moved back to 500m and whala exactly where it should have been hitting.


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 21, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> .... Stop cutting for a month, and 'where the frig did my range go'...




There it is. In summer there's high humidity, mosquitos and banana spiders and the trail I have cut to were the range is disappears...because I don't want to go in there.


----------



## EATIII (Dec 21, 2008)

7point62 said:


> There it is. In summer there's high humidity, mosquitos and banana spiders and the trail I have cut to were the range is disappears...because I don't want to go in there.



When we were there we had the Indians construct everything, so break out some cash and your good to go. To add, RP is Dead on.


----------



## bear creek outpost (Jan 3, 2009)

7point62 said:


> I'm constructing a firing range in thick vegetation, a north-south line-of-sight strip in single canopy, but at 100 yards I'm stopped against some large diameter trees. Heres a photo of progress so far with me at far end where the berm will go.
> 
> I'm limited to width and length. This has been machete/tractor work. 100 yards is fine for handguns and sabot slugs and carbines. The berm is dirt, logs, manure, more dirt. Any suggestions for a strip range of this type? 100 yards is not enough to sight in a scoped rifle. Should I get out the chainsaw?



for the most part i agree with ranger phych but keep in mind that balisticts on moderate quality ammo generaly start to get sloppy past 300yds. so if you can acually shoot at those ranges your more likely to know what your ammo will do .


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 4, 2009)

solution: don't shoot shitty ammo


----------



## 7point62 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ranger Psych said:


> solution: don't shoot shitty ammo




Amen.


----------



## pardus (Jan 5, 2009)

Ranger Psych said:


> solution: don't shoot shitty ammo



hahaha, jungle lanes are waay more fun than a conventional range anyway, make the most of it.


----------



## 7point62 (Jan 9, 2009)

Any good eating animals that wander by are fair game.


----------



## RetPara (Jan 11, 2009)

Personally.... I'd take it back another 50 meters or so...  just because.  

At the state range I go to up here, they have the impact berm roofed over.  This is to help protect the berm from erosion, prevent ricochets, or give definitive notice when rounds are going way high.  I would also build the berm out on the sides in a U shape.  

To go really overboard you canopy the whole length in chicken wire and eventually there would be no sign of the range from outside.  

To stop the over growth you need to buy industrial quantities of Roundup.

I'll try and get pics if you want.   Several years ago the range was completely rebuilt, you might get some ideas from it.


----------



## 7point62 (Jan 13, 2009)

RetPara said:


> Personally.... I'd take it back another 50 meters or so...  just because.
> 
> At the state range I go to up here, they have the impact berm roofed over.  This is to help protect the berm from erosion, prevent ricochets, or give definitive notice when rounds are going way high.  I would also build the berm out on the sides in a U shape.
> 
> ...




Yeah, it's actually only 93yrds right now so I'm getting out the chainsaw. Your idea about roofing the berm is a good one. We get some horrendous rain and the "range" is on the side of a slope.  

As far as canopy, great idea. Since only a small portion of the range is visible from above, I'd only need to cover a small section, let Mother Nature do her thing. Chicken wire is cheap.

We are good to go on herbicide and have a drum of Glyphosate N.


----------

